# A dressed up Kindle, a good book, and a bottle of water...spring is here!



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I took my grandkids to the playground the other day and took a drink for us, well you know who got stuck carrying the drink the whole time we were there. So I came home, got a pattern, and made up a drink holder that I can carry on my shoulder or around my neck. I love to take my Kindle and sit and read while they play. (Bottle carrier pattern is from Simple Things/heartofmary.etsy.com). The Kindle case shown here fits the K3 in a cover. The water bottle carrier fits a 16.9 oz (500 ml) bottle and has a layer of insulation. Both can be customized to your specifications!


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

Very cute!!!!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice work Patricia! I love the material you used!!!


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

You are one smart cookie, Patricia. Speaking of...did you bring any cookies with you to the playground?   Both of these are very pretty.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Alley Gator said:


> You are one smart cookie, Patricia. Speaking of...did you bring any cookies with you to the playground?  Both of these are very pretty.


No food at the playground. I learned a long time ago not to take food to a place like that unless you have enough for all the kids there! They just don't understand.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

Kinda like ducks, except they cry.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh mercy... it's my favorite VB Java Blue..... I love it!!!  You must have access to VB fabrics.....  and what an incredible job you always do in creating your items!  Awesome job Patricia.... this is one of my very favorites!  Outstanding!!


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

Those are beautiful! (And the picture is, too!)

May I ask what exactly you use for insulation? I've looked a couple of different products but I couldn't quite decide what to use, so last spring's big "I'm gonna make a bag for my bento box" project is at my parents' house catching dust.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Feylamia said:


> Those are beautiful! (And the picture is, too!)
> 
> May I ask what exactly you use for insulation? I've looked a couple of different products but I couldn't quite decide what to use, so last spring's big "I'm gonna make a bag for my bento box" project is at my parents' house catching dust.


There's a product called Insul-Bright, you can buy it at the fabric store, or probably a craft store. It's very similar to batting.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

What a great idea, Patricia. Love the fabric. And your lilacs are blooming. Mine have buds but no blooms yet.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

dharts said:


> What a great idea, Patricia. Love the fabric. And your lilacs are blooming. Mine have buds but no blooms yet.


I wish the lilacs were from my yard, but no, my beautician has a bush right beside her front door and she let me get some of them.


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

dharts said:


> What a great idea, Patricia. Love the fabric. *And your lilacs are blooming*. Mine have buds but no blooms yet.


The case is lovely, but I was far too distracted by the lilacs to notice at first, lol. Up here in South Dakota, I've got a good month before I can look forward to lilacs.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

That kind of lilac suckers from the bottom. Ask your beautician if you can dig up a couple of suckers for your yard. Get as much root as you can.

I have an old timey light purple lilac in my yard, who knows how old it is - the house is over 100 years old, that's about half the size of my garage. It's humongous. I have a double white and a dark purple too. And mock orange, which smells almost as nice as the lilac.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I took my grandkids to the playground the other day and took a drink for us, well you know who got stuck carrying the drink the whole time we were there. So I came home, got a pattern, and made up a drink holder that I can carry on my shoulder or around my neck. I love to take my Kindle and sit and read while they play. (Bottle carrier pattern is from Simple Things/heartofmary.etsy.com). The Kindle case shown here fits the K3 in a cover. The water bottle carrier fits a 16.9 oz (500 ml) bottle and has a layer of insulation. Both can be customized to your specifications!


Oh my! Just gorgeous!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

dharts said:


> That kind of lilac suckers from the bottom. Ask your beautician if you can dig up a couple of suckers for your yard. Get as much root as you can.


I wondered about that, because she and I were wondering if I could just let one of the cuttings grow roots and plant that. Next time I go I'll ask her about digging up a small one. The main reason I love the lilacs is they make me feel 8 years old again. I was in Catholic boarding school and in the spring the nuns would cut lilacs and put them in the church. Every time I smell lilacs it takes me back, I can remember walking in and smelling them. Funny how smells can bring back memories.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Get at least a couple. They'll be small and there should be plenty at the base of the shrub. You'll need something to dig with and some pruners because you'll probably have to nip the roots away from the main plant. It won't hurt the main plant at all. I dig suckers for gardening friends all the time. I love the scent of lilacs. My double white has a very strong and wonderful scent. You can smell it all over the back yard when it's blooming and I have a really, really big yard.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful set, Patricia and like your case as well.


----------



## eBookworm (Dec 8, 2010)

Love the case.. ?What brand is that.. It looks great!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

eBookworm said:


> Love the case.. ?What brand is that.. It looks great!!


I make the cases, that one is Java Blue.


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> There's a product called Insul-Bright, you can buy it at the fabric store, or probably a craft store. It's very similar to batting.


Thanks so much, I'll have to look into that!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I make the cases, that one is Java Blue.


It's beautiful.


----------

